# Rural church ministry



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone recommend any good books or articles on modern rural church ministry in North America? It seems most books aim at city and suburb life now. Not much available on the internet either from what I can find. Any resources, particularly from a Reformed perspective would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 5, 2009)

and 

Though all I can say as a Rural Boy know as much about the history of a rural area as you possibly can. Seriously down to who was given the land grant for the town back when the area was settled by whites. 

Especially if you have congregants related to the man.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 5, 2009)

A good book, while not specifically related to rural ministry, that will shed some light on the challenges of rural ministry is The Art of Pastoring, Ministry Without All the Answers by David Hansen. 

Rural ministry is challenging. It is not for the faint of heart. Some see it as an idyllic pastoral scene. In reality the normal challenges of congregational ministry are often much more difficult to handle.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 5, 2009)

A few years ago I read the following book: _Leading Through Change: Shepherding the Town and Country Church in a New Era_ by Barney Wells, Martin Giese, and Ron Klassen. It's published by Church Smart Resources, which means you'll need to be discerning (they promote popular church growth strategies, and anyone who sells the anti-Trinitarian Christian Schwarz's _Natural Church Development_ should raise both eyebrows). Nevertheless, there are some good insights in the book with regard to small church/rural church ministry.

It is helpful to be forewarned about peculiarities when entering into rural ministry. Every area of the country has it's own cultural quirks. When I was in Mississippi, my wife and I would often invite members of the congregation over to the manse after church for Sunday lunch. We always got funny looks and few takers. It was _after two years_ that another pastor in the area told me the reason: folks in that part of the state expect the pastor to come to _their_ home for Sunday lunch, not the other way around. We were violating a social custom w/o even knowing it!


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 5, 2009)

I have one around here on pastoring a small church, but can't find it right now....


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 5, 2009)

Benjamin is right. Learn as much as you can about the area. Sit in the homes of elderly citizens, not just church members are listen, listen, listen. Learn the years of the floods, locust plagues, illnesses, etc. Realise that people outside of your congregation may very well hold a great deal of influence within your congregation. Take it very slow. Even in there are those in your congregation itching for change.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks brothers. Please keep 'em coming, especially if you are a rural church minister. I'd love to learn more since that is where I am going.


----------

